# Nintendo's next-generation console is codenamed 'NX'



## heartgold (Mar 17, 2015)

​


​​


> In today's press conference, where the company detailed its plans to make mobile games with DeNA, it also teased a new system codenamed "NX." Few details were disclosed, other than it'll involve fresh hardware and a new gameplay concept. The NX symbol appeared on a slide alongside the Nintendo Wii U, 3DS and other mobile platforms, which suggests it could be a complimentary device, rather than a straight successor to either its current home console or handhelds.





> "As proof that Nintendo maintains strong enthusiasm for the dedicated game system business, let me confirm that Nintendo is currently developing a dedicated game platform with a brand-new concept under the development codename 'NX,'" he says.


Source


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 17, 2015)

I guess it'll take until E3 before any hopes will be crushed (eg: the final name will be far more stupid than NX*). And with the deal with DeNa just today, it would be ludicrous to just tease a new console in the process. So no...I seriously doubt it will actually be a new console. In fact, if it wasn't for that "it'll involve fresh hardware", then I'd just think they were talking about their deal on mobile games to begin with. At most, it'll be something like a portable wiiu or a nintendo-dedicated smartphone.



*on a rather funny note: 'nx' can be pronounced as 'niks', which is Dutch for 'nothing'. It actually sums up my expectations quite nicely.


----------



## Arras (Mar 17, 2015)

It seems silly for them to try to life support three consoles at once. They're already stretched kinda thin between two.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2015)

NX = Nintendo Xtreme maybe ?


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 17, 2015)

Drop the toxic Wii brand, get rid of retarded waggle and tablet controller gimmicks and bring something out that is powerful and easy enough to develop for that it is actually relevant post 2016 and you might not have another Wii U level disaster on your hands.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 17, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> I guess it'll take until E3 before any hopes will be crushed (eg: the final name will be far more stupid than NX*). And with the deal with DeNa just today, it would be ludicrous to just tease a new console in the process. So no...I seriously doubt it will actually be a new console. In fact, if it wasn't for that "it'll involve fresh hardware", then I'd just think they were talking about their deal on mobile games to begin with. At most, it'll be something like a portable wiiu or a nintendo-dedicated smartphone.


 
Smartphone? Na they clearly state it's a dedicated game console. We don't know whether it's a successor of 3DS or Wii U. I'm going with neither, looks to me to be a third pillar. How they support three gaming devices remains to be seen.


----------



## ReBirFh (Mar 17, 2015)

Arras said:


> It seems silly for them to try to life support three consoles at once. They're already stretched kinda thin between two.


 

They won't, it's more likely this new dedicated game system is the 3DS successor. Unfortunately this new membership thing with the easy of acess from any cellphone will mean we will never have club nintendo like prizes.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 17, 2015)

Complimentary... device?


Spoiler










Oh no... Oooh nooo... ;O;


----------



## fatsquirrel (Mar 17, 2015)

The second I see Nintendos games on tablet and smartphone trash, Im done with them


----------



## TemplarGR (Mar 17, 2015)

My guess would be a gaming tablet.

PS: A small tablet with physical gamepad buttons.


----------



## Arras (Mar 17, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Complimentary... device?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...







never forget


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Mar 17, 2015)

Here's my input nobody asked for:

-Original Content on Smartphones is not a good idea. Controls will be horrible, gameplay will be oversimplified for touch controls, lack of physical releases, and Nintendo collectors with a passionate distaste for Smartphones like me are going to bust a nut.

-Nintendo working on a next gen console- I'll wait and see. If if means we'll get a next-gen 3D Mario that's _not _in the vein of 3D World then I'm on board. If it means it's a kind of Nintendo branded Smartphone then I'm over 9000% done. If it's like the Wii U with better specs minus the Game Pad but with it's own exclusives, I'll be pissed that I have to buy a new console so soon after the Wii U but I'll eventually warm up to it if it's promising.


----------



## Maximilious (Mar 17, 2015)

newersumm said:


> The second I see Nintendos games on tablet and smartphone trash, Im done with them


 

Well, Nintendo's competitors are already very established in this space and I think it makes sense for them to make the jump. The translation/execution of their games to the platform however will be key to their success.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 17, 2015)

Because peripherals are definitely the way out here.

"No, no, dig up, stupid!"


----------



## Steena (Mar 17, 2015)

Should've called it NewWiiUDS


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 17, 2015)

What I don't seem to understand is WTF is stopping them from making a MORE POWERFUL machine than PS4?

Just make that machine powerful and easy to develop for. It will sell a lot due to Mario, Zelda, etc., and third party developers can just jump in.




ReBirFh said:


> They won't, it's more likely this *new dedicated game system is the 3DS successor*. Unfortunately this new membership thing with the easy of acess from any cellphone will mean we will never have club nintendo like prizes.


 
Highly doubt it since they just released the N3DS.


----------



## Maximilious (Mar 17, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> What I don't seem to understand is WTF is stopping them from making a MORE POWERFUL machine than PS4?
> Just make that machine powerful and easy to develop for. It will sell a lot due to Mario, Zelda, etc., and third party developers can just jump in.
> Highly doubt it since they just released the N3DS.


 

One simple word - Tradition. And I think they pride themselves on making fun games that do not need to be graphically intensive which is the biggest reason I personally like them.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 17, 2015)

I wouldn't expect them to release this for another 3-4 years at the earliest.


----------



## Huntereb (Mar 17, 2015)

"Service"? Welp, I guess this is the last generation of Nintendo for me. Had a good run, but I'm not gonna support turning gaming into television.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 17, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> My guess would be a gaming tablet.
> 
> PS: A small tablet with physical gamepad buttons.


 

I wouldn't be surprised if they made such a tablet. Nintendo expressed their next dream after 3d is to have games playable on both a console and handheld without having to rebuy them and/or remake them. I could see them jamming the Wii-U's hardware into a tablet and having additional arm processor in their for advanced emulation of the N3DS/NN3DS.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 17, 2015)

Maximilious said:


> One simple word - Tradition. And I think they pride themselves on making fun games that do not need to be graphically intensive which is the biggest reason I personally like them.


 
Trust me, I like them a lot because of that too.  Their coop games are JUST AWESOME when you have friends/family/relatives/cousins coming over and you're gonna have a BLAST playing awesome games with them.

It's just that, I think the other developers are flat out abandoning the Nintendo consoles is coz Nintendo consoles aren't powerful enough to handle the current gen games.

Listen to this, if you were a developer, wouldn't it just make sense to port over your game to an *equally powerful and easy to code console* so you can get extra money out of your current investment?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 17, 2015)

I just hope it's not another colossal failure as is the Wii U because it lacked third party support, a traditional controller for all of its games in general and the menus take 15-30 secs to load whereas 360/PS3 it's instant.

Like why the fuck does accessing the System Settings requires the GamePad? It should work with any Nintendo controller! The GamePad was a terrible idea of a controller and it'll always be. Most games that necessitate it could be played with a normal controller anyway.

Edit: The online services are still ass and no in-game voice chat is a dealbreaker for games that are team based games *cough* Splatoon *cough* and also for Smash/Kart. I don't remember ever hearing anyone talk on Smash/Kart but the feature's there for pre-game and for private sessions which is rather very limited!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 17, 2015)

Original Xbox was in the market for about 4 years before microsoft released the xbox 360.

I dont see the problem here.
Everyone begins the development of their next console as soon as the latest one comes out. Nintendo has been a little more open about their approach I guess.
No announcement till next year, then release one year after the announcement, that makes the lifespan of the Wii U about 4-5 years. Pretty average life span.

Nintendo Wii U - The console that will be easily forgotten


I personally feel that the lifespan of consoles will be shorter and shorter from this point on. Technological advancements are being made a lot faster than ever before.


----------



## Axido (Mar 17, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> I personally feel that the lifespan of consoles will be shorter and shorter from this point on. Technological advancements are being made a lot faster than ever before.


 
Actually, it's the opposite. You can't make huge leaps anymore like you could 20 years ago.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 17, 2015)

ShawnTRods said:


> Original Xbox was in the market for about 4 years before microsoft released the xbox 360.


 
The Original Xbox was like a test for the market to see if people would like a Microsoft home console and the answer was very positive but unfortunately due to only being somewhat of a test the console didn't live for too long.

PS2 on the other hand lasted until 2013 (_FIFA 14: Legacy Edition_) and the multiplats on the OX (+ NGC) were way better than on PS2.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh no, now we'll have to buy iPhones to fully play our 3DS and Wii U games. It's bad enough I have to clutter my house with an otherwise useless Link amiibo to unlock all the Hyrule Warriors weapons.
I've been saying Nintendo needs to take a look back at the N64 and GC days. The Mobile Adapter GB wasn't what I had in mind.

Anyway, I'm not sure how I feel about the new system. I personally think the Wii U is a great console but needs better games (like N64 and GC had) and addons that actually enhance gaming experience like the Transfer Pak instead of addons that that unlock disc locked content like amiibo and iPhones.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> I just hope it's not another colossal failure as is the Wii U because it lacked third party support, a traditional controller for all of its games in general and the menus take 15-30 secs to load whereas 360/PS3 it's instant.


Pro Controller is a traditional controller, GamePad is just a Pro Controller with a touchscreen so I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 17, 2015)

what nintendo games on the pc without an emulator?


----------



## fatsquirrel (Mar 17, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> what nintendo games on the pc without an emulator?


 

I really hope not man.
Playing nintendo games on PC would be blasphemy


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2015)

mariofanatic64 said:


> Here's my input nobody asked for:
> 
> -Original Content on Smartphones is not a good idea. Controls will be horrible, gameplay will be oversimplified for touch controls, lack of physical releases, and Nintendo collectors with a passionate distaste for Smartphones like me are going to bust a nut.


Agreed. I remember an Assassins Creed game that got released on both smartphone and DS. They were both the same game but the smartphone had better graphics but the DS one was significantly better because physical buttons and might've been even better if it wasn't a port of a smartphone game.



newersumm said:


> I really hope not man.
> Playing nintendo games on PC would be blasphemy


Mario's Time Machine.
And let's not forget that the Japanese Famicom was basically a PC.


----------



## billzo (Mar 17, 2015)

While initially I was happy because I was thinking this may open the door for other people (indies) to develop on Nintendo platforms with more ease, I really hope it isn't just a crappy peripheral or allow Nintendo's IP to appear in releases on shitty smartphone apps, etc.... I'm not sure where some of their decisions come from sometimes :/


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2015)

billzo said:


> While initially I was happy because I was thinking this may open the door for other people (indies) to develop on Nintendo platforms with more ease, I really hope it isn't just a crappy peripheral or allow Nintendo's IP to appear in releases on shitty smartphone apps, etc.... I'm not sure where some of their decisions come from sometimes :/


The investors. Iwata barely has any control of the company as the investors keep putting him under fire.


----------



## billzo (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't blame Iwata. I meant their investors and presumably their board of directors as well. Can't they see that this seems eerily similar to some of the biggest failures that Nintendo has ever done? The N64DD or an even better example, the Philips CD-i.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 17, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Pro Controller is a traditional controller, GamePad is just a Pro Controller with a touchscreen so I don't understand what you mean.


The Pro Controller is _the_ traditional controller of Wii U but it's the GamePad which is used for the majority of its games and it doesn't even need it.

Why does Sniper Elite V2 need to use the GamePad even though it does nothing special or Captain Toad? There you go. Cpt. Toad feels really forced on GamePad without much purpose other than the 3D view.


----------



## Smuff (Mar 17, 2015)

Dear Ninty

Please call your next console the "WiiWE"

Your sincerely,
Juveniles everywhere


----------



## KJ1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Good move Nintendo!  For earning money!

Now, new hacks will be coming SOON™


----------



## LegendaryFighter (Mar 17, 2015)

They'll name it WiiU2.I guarantee it.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 17, 2015)

I bet it's a New Wii U but will  call it something else.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 17, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> What I don't seem to understand is WTF is stopping them from making a MORE POWERFUL machine than PS4?
> 
> Just make that machine powerful and easy to develop for. It will sell a lot due to Mario, Zelda, etc., and third party developers can just jump in.
> 
> ...


 
The N3DS is just a "placeholder" like the DSi was for the 3DS... Just a gimmic system to hold people over until the new hardware platform drops.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 17, 2015)

Vipera said:


> I bet it's a New Wii U but will call it something else.


It'll be the New Super Wii U, much like New Super Luigi U.


----------



## Pleng (Mar 17, 2015)

newersumm said:


> The second I see Nintendos games on tablet and smartphone trash, Im done with them


 
I'm sure your custom would be sourly lost amongst the millions of new customers snapping at their heels...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 17, 2015)

I have to assume the collective brain cell will not fire in time for them to do p1ngpong's suggestion. To that end I would say multiplat, PC, phone/tablet and the like would be a good step for them. Maybe make their own branded peripherals along the way. If I am dreaming then I hope consoles go the way of the dvd type market with everybody making the same baseline capable hardware with their own twist.

Equally I am going to enjoy seeing if they can make a product name that people will dislike more than this codename --dolphin was not bad, revolution had some decent sticking power and.

On three consoles... I am having flashbacks to that whole three pillars nonsense from the start of the DS.

As for the new 3ds I was kind of hoping it would be the GBC to the 3ds' GB.

All that said with the failures of the 3ds and Wii U I am curious to see what goes next. Bridges do not seem quite as badly burnt as the post 16 bit era but when others are actively courting developers and providing good infrastructure then it still looks like catch up.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 17, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Equally I am going to enjoy seeing if they can make a product name that people will dislike more than this codename


 
Wii U 2 Nu WiiDS 3DS WiiD2Lite NX.


----------



## Axido (Mar 17, 2015)

I'd go with a new handheld, since the New3DS makes the impression that this would be the next logical step, considering the DSi was also just a stop-gap between DS and 3DS.

And its final name will be:


----------



## weatMod (Mar 17, 2015)

id like to see them do something revolutionary again , maybe something like their own smaller lighter better version of MS hololens, their own  AR/VR glasses


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2015)

Proof for those who actually believed that the "Fusion" would be a thing (although that _could_ be the intended final name, but I have the feeling that if its anything, it's most likely a codename for the entire project overall)


----------



## CathyRina (Mar 17, 2015)

Actually that has potential.
Many party games on Consoles are popular because of the fact that you can use a smartphone as a controller.
I can imagine a Mario Party game where everyone has a smart phone in their hand to control the game. Which is great because that saves the hassle of telling everyone to bring their Wiimotes with them.
What I'm not so keen about is that this is announced now instead of in 2 years where Wii U becomes less relevant or before Wii U release where the announcement would be more relevant to current gen consoles.
I'm interested


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 17, 2015)

Why is everybody already assuming it will be a successor to the handheld or home console line? Even if you have the reading comprehension of a small child, you should be able to decipher that picture at the very top of the first post that clearly shows that Nintendo believes the NX to be a companion system to the current generation of hardware. It won't replace the Wii U or 3DS, but rather, it is apparently supposed to supplement them. It also won't be a fully featured phone, tablet, or computer based on that handy little picture. With that in mind, it is highly unlikely that it will bear a name too terribly similar to existing hardware unless Nintendo truly is the first company to exhibit the ability to collectively develop an extra 21st chromosome amongst all employees.

As for what the NX actually is, I assume it will be something that Nintendo will get everybody super hyped about prior to release that will then fall flat on its face.

inb4 Nintendo decides to attempt modern VR


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 17, 2015)

feel like it's gonna be something veeeeeeeery different


----------



## Chary (Mar 17, 2015)

This hardly sounds like a "next-gen" Wii U successor, and more of a smartphone device, or perhaps a home console that can play 3DS games?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 17, 2015)

Inb4 people deem Nintendoomed ;O;  

But seriously, what is this going to be, a console, a handheld/console hybrid?


----------



## fatsquirrel (Mar 17, 2015)

Pleng said:


> I'm sure your custom would be sourly lost amongst the millions of new customers snapping at their heels...


 
Yes, completely true. It saddens me deeply.
What saddens me more, is seeing people on the bus/street/school/fucking everywhere doing nothing but staring in the smartphones playing games that were probably designed for monkeys. Hell, even monkeys would think those games suck.
Sad thing is, same is happening to Japan, once heaven of real gaming.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 17, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Inb4 people deem Nintendoomed ;O;
> 
> But seriously, what is this going to be, a console, a handheld/console hybrid?


Chary's idea about it seems accurate as to what this could be.

After all, they're mostly focusing on tablet/touchscreen devices and so it seems more likely for a Nintendo Smartphone than an actual game console.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 17, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Chary's idea about it seems accurate as to what this could be.
> 
> After all, they're mostly focusing on tablet/touchscreen devices and so it seems more likely for a Nintendo Smartphone than an actual game console.


 

And yet people don't  know anything definitive and still they make baseless judgments and assume Nintendo will still be doomed, so, really just another day on the Temp.


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 17, 2015)

My tuppence:
They're looking at Plus and Gold, and thinking "we'll do that". And why not. This Club Nintendo replacement will end up being just that if you ask me - a subscription based program, encompassing Wii U & 3DS (both aren't gonna last much longer), mobile/tablet (replacing 3DS), this NX (proper, no nonsense console to rival PS4/One - hopefully with more horsepower given its late showing, replacing Wii U) - simple structure that Sony uses (and is clearly working for them)
PC getting a mention though - now that's even more interesting! Might just be an app for it to control membership content across their platforms though...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 17, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> And yet people don't know anything definitive and still they make baseless judgments and assume Nintendo will still be doomed, so, really just another day on the Temp.


Nintendo arrived late for the Skylanders party and now to the Smartphone but being that the Nintendo brand sells itself it'll have no problem being more lucrative than others out there.

Once this is a reality the handheld gaming systems will be a thing of the past since Nintendo is the only one still standing. Okay there's the Sony too but with the Vita doing so badly this is probably Sony's last attempt at it.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2015)

Nintendo No eXecution

Basically a "unsigned code proof"

...yeah  no.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 17, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Proof for those who actually believed that the "Fusion" would be a thing (although that _could_ be the intended final name, but I have the feeling that if its anything, it's most likely a codename for the entire project overall)


 

Well, NX (which could be a shortened version of NeXt) could be Nintendo Cross, in which it could be a cross between a console and handheld.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 17, 2015)

Nintendo Cross? I can't see that name going over well and it end up being called the Nintendo 10 or Nintendo X. You never in the US hear people call the blue playstaion button the Cross button (it's proper name), it is always called the EX or X/x button.

On the other hand I can see the Nintendo Cross being it's internal code and/or non-finalized name.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2015)

DiscostewSM said:


> Well, NX (which could be a shortened version of NeXt) could be Nintendo Cross, in which it could be a cross between a console and handheld.


 
Nintendo Fusion confirmed?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 17, 2015)

everyone laughed at me when i said the fusion was coming...but i didn't expect it to be this crap! moving into the mobile market will be the worst decision and maybe even the last they ever make.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 17, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> everyone laughed at me when i said the fusion was coming...but i didn't expect it to be this crap! moving into the mobile market will be the worst decision and maybe even the last they ever make.


Not from a business perspective so it works out for Nintendo.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Mar 17, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Inb4 people deem Nintendoomed ;O;
> 
> But seriously, what is this going to be, a console, a handheld/console hybrid?


Nintendoomed, lol. As for what it is, all I can really say is that I will be astonished if Nintendo doesn't build up the hype train to supersonic speeds only to ram it into the ground... I have always loved the Big N, but the last few years especially... I mean, damn...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 17, 2015)

With the direction a lot of companies are moving in, I'd guess they might be trying to come up with a VR solution like the Oculus Rift.  Virtual Boy 2?

I just feel that too many VR headsets are going to oversaturate and destroy the market, because nobody will know what to design for.  Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Obveron (Mar 17, 2015)

News like this really makes new buyers of the Wii-u and N3DS think twice. Why would anyone buy a Wii-u now, knowing that a new "dedicated game platform" is being advertised? Companies shouldn't release info about a new product until they're satisfied the old product has saturated the market. Perhaps that's what they think of the the Wii-u?!


----------



## Apache Thunder (Mar 17, 2015)

Arras said:


> never forget


 
LOL. Such an elaborate setup simply to play randomized bonus stages from Sonic & Knuckles. Anything other then Sonic 2 or Sonic 3 stacked onto the Sonic & Knuckles game just results in randomized bonus stages. That whole stack is just a whole fail then.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Mar 17, 2015)

NX could be a gaming Tablet or a small micro console box made just for DeNA games.
Overall just a small thing for DeNA games.

If it was a next gen console it would likely be a computer in a fancy box and they'd have to ditch all backwards compatibility.

However it is odd they want to announce details next year rather than at E3 so maybe they are serious.
Still why brought up with the DeNA announcement?
A mistake perhaps?

Maybe it'll be a dedicated shovelware console with a shovel controller xD
Luigi's Mansion: Dig your own grave a family game.

I have a feeling this NX will be out next year, this sounds like it was DeNA who pushed for an extra console.
If it was Nintendo's next big thing they'd be a lot more excited about it.
We'll see what happens at E3, gotta be some clues there.


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 17, 2015)

I might be overthinking it, but did anyone else try looking at NX from an angle and seeing it as ZX or XZ? Does that connect to anything? xD


----------



## xerosagas (Mar 17, 2015)

Arras said:


> It seems silly for them to try to life support three consoles at once. They're already stretched kinda thin between two.


 
They were going to do it with the Gameboy, Nintendo DS, and console as the three pillars of Nintendo. That is, until the DS utterly destroyed the handheld market and made Gameboy redundant.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 17, 2015)

NX huh?! Nintendo's next console better be a god damned star ship or I'm not buying.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh Nintendo.
What rubbish can you come up with now?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> With the direction a lot of companies are moving in, I'd guess they might be trying to come up with a VR solution like the Oculus Rift. Virtual Boy 2?
> 
> I just feel that too many VR headsets are going to oversaturate and destroy the market, because nobody will know what to design for. Hopefully I'm wrong.


I get what you're saying and you're probably right but never refer to it as "Virtual Boy 2".


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 17, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I get what you're saying and you're probably right but never refer to it as "Virtual Boy 2".


 

VR is a thing now.  It wouldn't be ahead of its time, it'd be with the times.  This one could work.  Better.  Stronger.  Faster.  We can rebuild it, we have the technolgy.


----------



## Haterbait (Mar 17, 2015)

Appropriate picture someone posted on Reddit. "Nintendo's first Mobile Mario Game!" It is unfortunately accurate.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 17, 2015)

Haterbait said:


> Appropriate picture someone posted on Reddit. "Nintendo's first Mobile Mario Game!" It is unfortunately accurate.


Something similar already exists...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 17, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> VR is a thing now.  It wouldn't be ahead of its time, it'd be with the times.  This one could work.  Better.  Stronger.  Faster.  We can rebuild it, we have the technolgy.


The technology may be more there than it was before but I am guessing it is going to be more like


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 17, 2015)

Lol at the comments thinking Nintendo is either going down or that they're making a huge mistake. Keep it up, Temp.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 17, 2015)

considering the pay2win (or pay2play seems more appropriate) mess called pokemon shuffle, they are valid complaints


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 17, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> considering the pay2win (or pay2play seems more appropriate) mess call pokemon shuffle, they are valid complaints


 

I installed it but haven't played it yet... is it really THAT bad?


----------



## Yil (Mar 17, 2015)

There is a good chance that the next handheld will finally feature cortex and overpower some mid to low end smartphone, while keeping the physical controls.
The console might have something to do with hologram or using the handheld as powerhouse (two handhelds through some kind of connection for processing, and a box for storage and output, and support wii u pro, possibly wii u gamepad, and very likely wii motes).


----------



## Vipera (Mar 17, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I installed it but haven't played it yet... is it really THAT bad?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/my-personal-opinion-on-pokémon-shuffle-the-f2p-pokémon-game.382401/

TL;DR yes. And I say that as a Pokétard.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 17, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> With the direction a lot of companies are moving in, I'd guess they might be trying to come up with a VR solution like the Oculus Rift. Virtual Boy 2?
> 
> I just feel that too many VR headsets are going to oversaturate and destroy the market, because nobody will know what to design for. Hopefully I'm wrong.


There's already work being done on common APIs and SDKs that will work across all VR headsets.  The last thing any hardware manufacturer wants with this round of VR is lack of software support.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Actually that has potential.
> Many party games on Consoles are popular because of the fact that you can use a smartphone as a controller.
> I can imagine a Mario Party game where everyone has a smart phone in their hand to control the game. Which is great because that saves the hassle of telling everyone to bring their Wiimotes with them.
> What I'm not so keen about is that this is announced now instead of in 2 years where Wii U becomes less relevant or before Wii U release where the announcement would be more relevant to current gen consoles.
> I'm interested


Mario Party would suck with Smart Phone controls, as do all games that are controlled by smudging finger grease on gorilla glass.
Perhaps if a Smart phone with buttons and pressure touch screens existed, I would be more on board. Perhaps the new device will be a 3DS successor that can make phone calls?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Mario Party would suck with Smart Phone controls, as do all games that are controlled by smudging finger grease on gorilla glass.
> Perhaps if a Smart phone with buttons and pressure touch screens existed, I would be more on board.


 
Not saying they WILL, and this is totally speculation, but what if Nintendo a) created an OFFICIAL app to pair, say, a Wii remote to the mobile device, or b) released a brand new budget controller for use specifically with smart devices?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Not saying they WILL, and this is totally speculation, but what if Nintendo a) created an OFFICIAL app to pair, say, a Wii remote to the mobile device, or b) released a brand new budget controller for use specifically with smart devices?


I'd rather Nintendo just made their own smart device. The New 3DS comes pretty close to a smartphone without phonecalls and text and it has a better touch screen than the most expensive smart phones I've used (iPhone 4s and Samsung Galaxy).


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> I'd rather Nintendo just made their own smart device. The New 3DS comes pretty close to a smartphone without phonecalls and text and it has a better touch screen than the most expensive smart phones I've used (iPhone 4s and Samsung Galaxy).


 
If they did, I'd prefer they did that in place of their next handheld, as opposed to alongside it. Either that or functionality is mostly the same across both (like iPhone/iPod; if you have one, you don't need both)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...that-would-be-great-on-a-smartphone-or-tablet
*Facepalm* I don't think whoever wrote this has ever played a Metroid or SSB game. Also, Link to the Past is a SNES game not a GB game.
The sort of person who wrote this is from the same legacy of people who pushed Nintendo into the smartphone area



TotalInsanity4 said:


> If they did, I'd prefer they did that in place of their next handheld, as opposed to alongside it. Either that or functionality is mostly the same across both (like iPhone/iPod; if you have one, you don't need both)


Agreed. Even now The New 3DS can already do most Smartphone functions (you can even wirelessly transfer sd data now). If my New 3DS could make phone calls I wouldn't even bother with my plans to buy a Lumia 535. So if the New 3DS successor could make phone calls, or Nintendo's smart device could play N3DS games, there wouldn't be any point to having 2 devices.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...that-would-be-great-on-a-smartphone-or-tablet
> *Facepalm* I don't think whoever wrote this has ever played a Metroid or SSB game. Also, Link to the Past is a SNES game not a GB game.
> The sort of person who wrote this is from the same legacy of people who pushed Nintendo into the smartphone area


 
That physically hurt to read


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That physically hurt to read


The Wii Sport's one was especially bad.
There's more to Wii Sports than just the fact it's motion controlled. You're also emulating the handle of a golf club/baseball bat/tennis racket/sword etc and a Smart Phone is the wrong shape for that. They even said themselves you would need a tablet + smart phone combo just to use the tablet as a screen which will be vastly inferior to your TV, add a Wii remote, sensor bar and complicated software to set them up on your smartphone ontop of that. You'd just be better off buying a Wii or Wii U + Wii Sports than a Tablet + Smartphone + Wii Sports.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> The Wii Sport's one was especially bad.
> There's more to Wii Sports than just the fact it's motion controlled. You're also emulating the handle of a golf club/baseball bat/tennis racket/sword etc and a Smart Phone is the wrong shape for that. They even said themselves you would need a tablet + smart phone combo just to use the tablet as a screen which will be vastly inferior to your TV, add a Wii remote, sensor bar and complicated software to set them up on your smartphone ontop of that. You'd just be better off buying a Wii or Wii U + Wii Sports than a Tablet + Smartphone + Wii Sports.


 
Yeah, when I hit the Wii Sports, that's when I went "All my nopes!" Imagine trying to play baseball without being able to see the ball coming at you... Also the spelling errors...


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Mar 18, 2015)

ravihpa said:


> Highly doubt it since they just released the N3DS.


 

The New 3DS is this generation's DSi. Less than a year after the DSi was released Nintendo confirmed a brand new handheld was coming.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

mariofanatic64 said:


> The New 3DS is this generation's DSi. Less than a year after the DSi was released Nintendo confirmed a brand new handheld was coming.


 
Which really sucks, considering that I bought a DSi XL the holiday season before the 3DS was released XD That's the main reason I'm staying away from the -new- 3DS for now, since the next handheld will most likely be (-new-) 3DS backwards compatible


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Which really sucks, considering that I bought a DSi XL the holiday season before the 3DS was released XD That's the main reason I'm staying away from the -new- 3DS for now, since the next handheld will most likely be (-new-) 3DS backwards compatible


 
That happened to me too. Still using my dsi for ds gaems. Will do with my n3ds for 3ds gaems.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> That happened to me too. Still using my dsi for ds gaems. Will do with my n3ds for 3ds gaems.


 
Meh, I'm waiting for the next generation. I'll survive, and I'll get MM3D at a discounted price used  I will also wait with the NX, unless it truly is as revolutionary as Nintendo says it will be (which I doubt), particularly if it's only going to be a "bridge" console between portable and console gaming


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Meh, I'm waiting for the next generation. I'll survive, and I'll get MM3D at a discounted price used  I will also wait with the NX, unless it truly is as revolutionary as Nintendo says it will be (which I doubt), particularly if it's only going to be a "bridge" console between portable and console gaming


 
Will have obsolete specs, but nintendo gaems. Instant buy from me.

#NintendoFan4Ever


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Will have obsolete specs, but nintendo gaems. Instant buy from me.
> 
> #NintendoFan4Ever


 
Same, but I'm living on a budget XD


----------



## jakeyjake (Mar 18, 2015)

idk if it's been mentioned in the thread yet, but all they need is to have 4K games, and they are the first of the next generation.  done. xbox one and ps4 can't do 4k, so they got screwed for not waiting like smart nintendo.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 18, 2015)

jakeyjake said:


> idk if it's been mentioned in the thread yet, but all they need is to have 4K games, and they are the first of the next generation. done. xbox one and ps4 can't do 4k, so they got screwed for not waiting like smart nintendo.


they wont do 4k, not unless they want it to cost $800+ that is


----------



## Xzi (Mar 18, 2015)

jakeyjake said:


> idk if it's been mentioned in the thread yet, but all they need is to have 4K games, and they are the first of the next generation. done. xbox one and ps4 can't do 4k, so they got screwed for not waiting like smart nintendo.


4K is still expensive even by PC standards, and Nintendo has *never* been ahead of the curve in terms of hardware specs. They're always behind Sony and Microsoft, who in turn are always behind gaming PC specs for their consoles.

I think the smart bet is what some other people have been saying here: a touchscreen console that will include some exclusives and be able to run all the games that Nintendo will be releasing for other touchscreen devices as well.


----------



## ferofax (Mar 18, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> they wont do 4k, not unless they want it to cost $800+ that is


 
This, pretty much. Nintendo prefers to sell their hardware for profit than for loss, because their hardware is the only platform for their games, and they have to use outdated specs if they want to keep the price point low. As for their games, those exists SOLELY for the purpose of selling their hardware.

And besides, they've never really attempted to run the specs race - people keep wanting them to, but history have proven Nintendo doesn't need to. And I kinda don't want them to. I say let Microsoft and Sony keep running that rat race.


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 18, 2015)

GAaaAAhhhh!!!! I give up, going back to my ps3 dammit. Selling the newly bought, 4hrs ago, N3DSXL RED w/9.0. Or return it.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2015)

I dont think its a handheld. The New 3DS just came out so it will be at least another 2 years before it starts to slowly fizzle out like the original DS. Correct me if I'm wrong but wasnt the DSi around for a long time before the 3DS was released?

I do think its a home console based on the word choice Iwata used. I believe Nintendo knows they screwed up with the Wii (games and hardware wise) and the Wii U (games, hardware and in sales) and I think they are going to make a no nonsense console that is at LEAST a little more powerfull than the PS4.

Am I a bit bummed they're seemingly giving up on Wii U already? Yeah kind of, I only bought mine last year. I hope Zelda U is amazing because it seems like the last big game for the poor thing (I think Miyamoto or someone said there wont be any more Mario for 2015 and that the next big installment will not be on Wii U)
However, I do feel very satisfied with my purchase. Despite there only being like 8 or 10 worthwhile games, Ive played my Wii U 99x more than my PS4. (Honestly, there aren't that many games on PS4, and the ones it has either suck or are available on last gen systems with pretty much the same graphics. So much for being "So Powerful") Every 1st party game I played on my Wii U was exceptionally good, had fantastic graphics(Mario Kart 8 in particular), was a lot of fun to play with friends, had amazing replay value and overall great gameplay. Plus, the VC and Wii backwards compatibility complete with homebrew made it so I could play tons of other games too.

So yeah, bummed the Wii U is pretty much dead but Im optimistic for Nintendos future.


----------



## Kippykip (Mar 18, 2015)

HOW TO MAKE A NINTENDO CONSOLE!
-Add a gimmick (Such as Wii remote or Wii U gamepad or 3D)
-Make it underpowered to its competitors
-Crap 3rd party support
-The same 10 somewhat decent 1st party games (Such as Mario, Zelda)
-Shitton of party games just for you when you're living alone in your room
-Shovelware
-Region lock
-Discontinue
-Repeat


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2015)

Because Sony and Microsoft have _never_ made mistakes with their consoles.


----------



## stussy1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Robfozz said:


> I dont think its a handheld. The New 3DS just came out so it will be at least another 2 years before it starts to slowly fizzle out like the original DS. Correct me if I'm wrong but wasnt the DSi around for a long time before the 3DS was released?
> 
> I do think its a home console based on the word choice Iwata used. I believe Nintendo knows they screwed up with the Wii (games and hardware wise) and the Wii U (games, hardware and in sales) and I think they are going to make a no nonsense console that is at LEAST a little more powerfull than the PS4.
> 
> ...



Same graphics last gen and new gen you can't be serious 
I can tell you I have been playing a lot of advance warfare on my xbox one 
Online then lizard squad hacked online so started to play online on the
Xbox 360 and I can tell you there is a huge leap with graphics feals like I went
From Xbox 360 down to the original Xbox as for ps4 the ps3 had a few years more
But Sony released the ps4 early I would say to keep up with Microsoft but like I said
The graphics was a giant leap when you compare it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 18, 2015)

if their going to fill their games with fucking micro transactions and other BS mobile game garbage than i will be done with nintendo forever.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 18, 2015)

Xzi said:


> 4K is still expensive even by PC standards, and Nintendo has *never* been ahead of the curve in terms of hardware specs. They're always behind Sony and Microsoft, who in turn are always behind gaming PC specs for their consoles.
> 
> I think the smart bet is what some other people have been saying here: a touchscreen console that will include some exclusives and be able to run all the games that Nintendo will be releasing for other touchscreen devices as well.


 
Really might want to check your facts a bit. N64 was a powerhouse for its generation, Gamecube was inbetween ps2 and xbox in graphics capability. That saying 4K won't happen with Nintendo, unless this NX isn't a console, so they have another 3/4 years and 4K TV's really pick up, maybe by then.


----------



## stussy1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> if their going to fill their games with fucking micro transactions and other BS mobile game garbage than i will be done with nintendo forever.




That's the way gaming is going unfortunately milk more
Money every way they can


----------



## low-fat (Mar 18, 2015)

Robfozz said:


> I dont think its a handheld. The New 3DS just came out so it will be at least another 2 years before it starts to slowly fizzle out like the original DS. Correct me if I'm wrong but wasnt the DSi around for a long time before the 3DS was released?
> 
> I do think its a home console based on the word choice Iwata used. I believe Nintendo knows they screwed up with the Wii (games and hardware wise) and the Wii U (games, hardware and in sales) and I think they are going to make a no nonsense console that is at LEAST a little more powerfull than the PS4.
> 
> ...


 

Anecdotal evidence, but all my friends have been using the Wii U this generation. These same friends had not owned a Nintendo system since the SNES days.
I only know two people who own a xbox one or PS4. It seems like consoles are just not doing all that well this generation in general. I personally don't think Nintendo considers the Wii U a lost cause at this point in time since it's just starting to kick into gear.

Keep in mine the DSi came out in 2009 and the first rumors of the 3ds came out in late 2009 and early 2010.  This seems about the right time to start hearing about the 3ds successor. I estimate that we should hear more about the NX in 2016 and a release sometime later 2016 early 2017.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 18, 2015)

There lays the possibility that the fusion is actually the Nintendo Cross (Thus the NX code name). Combining the New 3DS hardware and Wii U hardware (minus the disc drive of course). By doing so they eliminate the need for a next gen portable, edit: at this current time.

The system would then possibly be able to stream wireless to the TV or through a HDMI port.
Or no TV connectivity at all and Nintendo releases a Wii-u without the disc drive. This doesn't mean Wii-U titles suddenly become digital only. Nintendo could allow game cards of larger store and release a Wii-U with the disc drive dropped in favor of a game card slot.


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow the Nintendo haters have come out strong to feed in this thread. You'd think they'd been waiting their entire life just to bash Nintendo in this topic or something.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2015)

Pluupy said:


> Wow the Nintendo haters have come out strong to feed in this thread. You'd think they'd been waiting their entire life just to bash Nintendo in this topic or something.



You have been here since 2009 and posting throughout a lot of that and this is the first thread you have seen people here take Nintendo to task?


----------



## Oak (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a feeling their smartphone games will be like the mini games we see on New Super Mario DS. They will attract new customers to their actual gaming hardware (ie WiiU, 3DS, future consoles.)


----------



## weatMod (Mar 18, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> VR is a thing now. It wouldn't be ahead of its time, it'd be with the times. This one could work. Better. Stronger. Faster. We can rebuild it, we have the technolgy.


 
virtual boy was behind it's time, it shouldnt even be counted it was just an experiment  no LCD's just red led lights
i was honestly waiting for nintendo to make a VR device since the release of N64
maybe they have been working on one almost that long in secret, though i doubt it
 id like to see a VR/AR system like the hololens 
if N could cheaply build their own proprietary technology for  the VB all those years ago , they could build their own proprietary display technology now to go inside a small lightweight non obtrusive VR/AR system something totally  different and revolutionary made with their own custom designed displays and not off the shelf  tech retrofitted to the application like other seem to be doing


----------



## Xzi (Mar 18, 2015)

heartgold said:


> Really might want to check your facts a bit. N64 was a powerhouse for its generation, Gamecube was inbetween ps2 and xbox in graphics capability. That saying 4K won't happen with Nintendo, unless this NX isn't a console, so they have another 3/4 years and 4K TV's really pick up, maybe by then.


The N64 had components that were more powerful than the PS1, yet very few N64 games displayed at the same resolution as PS1 games, and so PS1 games almost always looked better.  Clinging to cartridges was the biggest drawback in that regard.  The Gamecube was fine, but again, it just didn't get many titles that looked as good as what the PS2 had to offer.  GC is also where Nintendo started falling way behind in internet connectivity.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2015)

Xzi said:


> The N64 had components that were more powerful than the PS1, yet very few N64 games displayed at the same resolution as PS1 games, and so PS1 games almost always looked better. Clinging to cartridges was the biggest drawback in that regard. The Gamecube was fine, but again, it just didn't get many titles that looked as good as what the PS2 had to offer. GC is also where Nintendo started falling way behind in internet connectivity.


 

Actually, both consoles had mostly 320 x 240 resolution, very few PSX games were 480i/p, and the N64 version of Resident Evil 2 is the superior version graphically speaking at 640 x 480. The PS2 was far weaker than the Gamecube, I don't know where you get the impression that games looked better on the PS2 what with the weaker GPU and all. Oh and fun fact, Factor 5 wrote their own code to push 20,000,000 polygons/sec with lighting and textures at 60 fps in their games on Gamecube as well as writing microcode that pushed beyond the polygonal limits of some PSX games, so please, don't assume the GCN was weaker, same with N64.


Graphically speaking, the PS2 may have had 25-30 million polygons/sec but this is before texture and lighting/shadow is applied, these are raw Gourad-shaded polygons with no textures or lighting. In-game, they rarely exceeded 10-15 mil, it that. Gamecube had typically higher in-game polygon count than PS2 games on average. Resident Evil 4, Splinter Cell trilogy and Metroid Prime 2 are all good examples that the PS2 had the weakest hardware. Unless you have proof to the contrary, PS2 was the weakest and the N64 spanked the PSX in power.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 18, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Because Sony and Microsoft have _never_ made mistakes with their consoles.


PC 4 lyfe.  Especially in console transitional periods like the one we're in currently, the PC offers the largest library of enjoyable games.  Not to mention I've been playing "next-gen" (DX11) games for like 4-5 years now while everybody else has had to wait for M$ and $ony to decide they were finally done selling DLC and overpriced games for the X360 and PS3.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2015)

Xzi said:


> PC 4 lyfe. Especially in console transitional periods like the one we're in currently, the PC offers the largest library of enjoyable games. Not to mention I've been playing "next-gen" (DX11) games for like 4-5 years now while everybody else has had to wait for M$ and $ony to decide they were finally done selling DLC and overpriced games for the X360 and PS3.


 

Whatevs. Also, replied to that silly assumption that PS2 games looked better than Gamecube games, they don't.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 18, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Whatevs. Also, replied to that silly assumption that PS2 games looked better than Gamecube games, they don't.


I think they do, even to this day. I'll grant you Metroid Prime, which looked amazing, but in general the Gamecube didn't have the necessary third-party support to really show off what it could do like the the PS2 did.

I mean, I can give you just two titles to shut this whole argument down: Shadow of the Colossus and Okami.  Closest the Gamecube gets is Metroid Prime and Mario Sunshine, and they just aren't quite up to that level.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 18, 2015)

Xzi said:


> I think they do, even to this day. I'll grant you Metroid Prime, which looked amazing, but in general the Gamecube didn't have the necessary third-party support to really show off what it could do like the the PS2 did.


 

Wrong, the PS2 didn't have a high in-game poly count when all textures, lighting, etc were applied to the polygons. Resident Evil 4 slaughters the PS2 port, I wish people didn't believe it had better looking games or higher poly count.

http://www.purevideogames.net/blog/?tag=xbox-vs-gcn


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Mar 19, 2015)

Already working on another system? They need to learn to get what's already out situated. wtf!
Then they wonder why nobody buys their shit for like a year, cause something else is already on the way!

Who the f's at the wheel...? haha


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 19, 2015)

Trevor Belmont said:


> Already working on another system? They need to learn to get what's already out situated. wtf!
> Then they wonder why nobody buys their shit for like a year, cause something else is already on the way!
> 
> Who the f's at the wheel...? haha


 

Wow, really? I thought this was common knowledge, console developers always start on the next console soon after the release of console. Sounds like common sense to me. Microsoft didn't wait five years to release the Xbox 360 after the Xbox lol. That's not how R&D works, you don't just say three years after a console is released, "oh hey, let's release a console in one year from now!" Freaking unbelievable.


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Mar 19, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, really? I thought this was common knowledge, console developers always start on the next console soon after the release of console. Sounds like common sense to me. Microsoft didn't wait five years to release the Xbox 360 after the Xbox lol. That's not how R&D works, you don't just say three years after a console is released, "oh hey, let's release a console in one year from now!" Freaking unbelievable.


 

Yeah, but surely they don't have to let the cat out of the bag so soon.
Makes people wonder if they should even bother with the one that's out now, i.e., the wiiU.
Now that we know there's something new and improved basically slapped onto the radar, what's the point of getting a wiiU now..?

Nothing against Nintendo, but they're getting really good at losing focus on what's already out (and a step above struggling sometimes at that) before they unnofficially announce the next big thing that is already in the works.

3DS --> 3DS-XL --> New 3DS --> New 3DS-XL, WiiU --> whatever this new thing is


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 19, 2015)

Trevor Belmont said:


> Yeah, but surely they don't have to let the cat out of the bag so soon.
> Makes people wonder if they should even bother with the one that's out now, i.e., the wiiU.
> Now that we know there's something new and improved basically slapped onto the radar, what's the point of getting a wiiU now..?
> 
> ...


 
Teasing "a new system" on a conference isn't exactly the same as announcing a new and improved console, let alone abandoning the wiiu. To take your 3DS line-up: none of those improved versions means that the original 3DS can't play these games anymore.

And if you look at the slide, it shows that this NX thing is to be put alongside the wiiu and the 3DS. You nor me know what this means, but the chances of it being a new console are about as high as it being a new collectible card game.


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Mar 19, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> Teasing "a new system" on a conference isn't exactly the same as announcing a new and improved console, let alone abandoning the wiiu. To take your 3DS line-up: none of those improved versions means that the original 3DS can't play these games anymore.
> 
> And if you look at the slide, it shows that this NX thing is to be put alongside the wiiu and the 3DS. You nor me know what this means, but the chances of it being a new console are about as high as it being a new collectible card game.


 

Nintendo teases enough with New 3DS and Amiibo being so hard to find already. haha


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2015)

They said the NX will be a dedicated gaming system. maybe the Wii U will be like a budget console and the NX wll be a powerhouse with Wii U acessory compatablity.


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 19, 2015)

Trevor Belmont said:


> Yeah, but surely they don't have to let the cat out of the bag so soon.
> Makes people wonder if they should even bother with the one that's out now, i.e., the wiiU.
> Now that we know there's something new and improved basically slapped onto the radar, what's the point of getting a wiiU now..?


Iwata specifically stated that the reason they are even mentioning the NX is to reassure people that despite the deal with DeNA, they are not getting out of the hardware business.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 19, 2015)

iwata needs to go like NAO and never return...


----------



## WhiteMaze (Mar 19, 2015)

As I've said here, more than once:

This was bound to happen. Nintendo, along with other companies, will hop on the money wagon. Not the "What the fans want wagon".

Monthly paid services, along with mobile gaming have both proved to be what sells best, by far. It was just a matter of time before Nintendo realized this.

Maybe now that Nintendo's pride has been swallowed, at least, we get to move forward. Let's hope they also stop whinning about YouTube once and for all.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 19, 2015)

WhiteMaze said:


> Nintendo, along with other companies, will hop on the money wagon. Not the "What the fans want wagon".


 
So basically, you're saying that the fans buy stuff they don't want? 



WhiteMaze said:


> Monthly paid services, along with mobile gaming have both proved to be what sells best, by far. It was just a matter of time before Nintendo realized this.


Source, please? Preferably a source _other_ than "I pulled it out of my arse". It certainly is NOWHERE in the OP.



WhiteMaze said:


> Maybe now that Nintendo's pride has been swallowed, at least, we get to move forward.


So this doom & gloom you're predicting is the way to go?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 19, 2015)

WhiteMaze said:


> Monthly paid services, along with mobile gaming have both proved to be what sells best,.


IN JAPAN


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 19, 2015)

> Monthly paid services


 
If Nintendo provided a quality online service like Xbox and PlayStation have been doing for years then maybe it would be worth paying for but if it's the same garbage as is right now on the Wii U then fuggetaboutit!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 19, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> If Nintendo provided a quality online service like Xbox and PlayStation have been doing for years then maybe it would be worth paying for but if it's the same garbage as is right now on the Wii U then fuggetaboutit!


It will be a sad day when Nintendo starts charging for online while barely having a grasp of what "online" even means.


----------



## MrJason005 (Mar 19, 2015)

Seems like there are videos on this. The former is stupid, while the latter has a point.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 19, 2015)

I skipped ahead watching after he started talking about the CDI games. Philups only got the IPs cause of a loop hole when Nintendo left them at the alter. In fact Nintendo tiered to stop them from producing those games but lost the battle. It had nothing to do with Nintendo wanting free ads in the form of crappy games on the CDI.

Also I don't think consoles are going away.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 19, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> It will be a sad day when Nintendo starts charging for online while barely having a grasp of what "online" even means.


It's a really long stretch and more of a miracle for Nintendo to actually achieve something like you know, have a good online service which they don't.



MrJason005 said:


> Seems like there are videos on this. The former is stupid, while the latter has a point.



I watched the second video and he made some really great points about Nintendo and Wii U, although I don't agree Wii U's "awesome" or "amazing" due to the lack of games and a mediocre online service. Oh yeah, I really liked his idea of a slimmer GamePad and I'd buy if only it were better than the original crap GamePad.

Btw, knowing Alpha Sin he's probably like "oh noes Nintendo is fucking going third party" and "Nintendo's doing what-the-fuck-ever without even consulting their fans". Typical Alpha Sin.


----------



## Chary (Mar 19, 2015)

WhiteMaze said:


> As I've said here, more than once:
> 
> This was bound to happen. Nintendo, along with other companies, will hop on the money wagon. Not the "What the fans want wagon".


 

You...mean...a company is looking to make _money_ rather than please fickle people who never know what they want? Woah. Get your pitchforks, guys, time to go after Nintendo, for wanting money like any normal business.


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 19, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> You have been here since 2009 and posting throughout a lot of that and this is the first thread you have seen people here take Nintendo to task?


I never said this is my first time seeing them do that. I said that they are attacking Nintendo in a manner which would seem like they waited their whole lives for it. Reading comprehension man. My post wasn't difficult to understand.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 19, 2015)

Honestly I'm kind of ambivalent to whatever direction they go with this new system. Even if the Nintendo NX or whatever isn't this hardcore gaming savior PS4 battling beast of a system and is just another Nintendo gimmick system, I'll probably buy it. Cause I like Nintendo games and can afford to get multiple consoles.

I own a PS4, Vita and Wii U, 3DS getting the best of all worlds. I can still get the Marios and Zeldas as well as whatever is hot on the other systems. Meaning even if Nintendo isn't delivering on the third-party promise, I couldn't care less. I'll enjoy the Nintendo games and I'll enjoy Uncharted or whatever.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 19, 2015)

Pluupy said:


> I never said this is my first time seeing them do that. I said that they are attacking Nintendo in a manner which would seem like they waited their whole lives for it. Reading comprehension man. My post wasn't difficult to understand.



I was more heading towards that it is the normal/standard/baseline position of everybody on the forum, and quite rightly too (Nintendo is there to entertain me/us after all and their performance has been piss poor for years at this point). Being the normal/standard/baseline position then I am not sure it really warranted such a comment.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 20, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Complimentary... device?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
That just might be the greatest reply I have  ever saw on the forums!


----------



## johnbus (Mar 20, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Btw, knowing Alpha Sin he's probably like "oh noes Nintendo is fucking going third party" and "Nintendo's doing what-the-fuck-ever without even consulting their fans". Typical Alpha Sin.


 
As someone who actually watched the video before casting judgement: No. No he doesn't.

At no point does he accuse Nintendo of "going third party". The only time "third party" is even mentioned is when he discusses Nintendo's current situation in the console market where other (third party) companies have largely abandoned the Nintendo platforms involving things like cross-platform game releases. What he does discuss about Nintendo going to multiple systems is a casual optimism about how Nintendo will have a larger market to reach with a veriety of new devices to take advantage of. Nothing about them going SEGA, though.

The video also focuses on Nintendo as a business, and not as a fan service platform. I don't know why this is so hard to understand, but not every news service has to delve deeply into what the fans want, or having the company consult what they want, expect, and demand from them. Whatever the case, the fans wern't even mentioned once during the video. It wasn't about the fans, as it was purely about Nintendo's business decisions, as well as some thoughts as to what could have inspired those decisions and what they could mean for the future of the business.

Way to make rash judgements on something you refuse to even see for yourself since it has the potential to be something you disagree with, though. Typical *fan*atic *b*rand l*oy*alty.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 20, 2015)

Weird that his video kind of went in that direction, when AlphaSin is correcting people in the comments.

Anyway, I can see them going into VR/AR or set-top box.


----------



## joelv6 (Mar 21, 2015)

its an app that emulates games


----------



## pdensco (Mar 22, 2015)

i want to play mario new game toad tresure on pc


----------



## BAMvsGAME (Mar 23, 2015)

oh noes not another coffee shop mess nintendo cooked up... although I will be extremely happy if it's a solution to bring more compatibility between the handheld & home consoles. we haven't had a product for that since the gamecube gba player.


----------



## aenoch (Mar 23, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> Oh no, now we'll have to buy iPhones to fully play our 3DS and Wii U games. It's bad enough I have to clutter my house with an otherwise useless Link amiibo to unlock all the Hyrule Warriors weapons.
> I've been saying Nintendo needs to take a look back at the N64 and GC days. The Mobile Adapter GB wasn't what I had in mind.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure how I feel about the new system. I personally think the Wii U is a great console but needs better games (like N64 and GC had) and addons that actually enhance gaming experience like the Transfer Pak instead of addons that that unlock disc locked content like amiibo and iPhones.
> ...




Give me link amibo please.    I like nintendo.  Because its the first game syatem i played  and the zelda series. Is my fav. Of all time. But i get more into other game systems because of games like skyrim etc which reminds me some what of oot.      I skiped the ds for the psp but was able to play ds zelda on my tablet.   Skipped the gamecube for the orginal xbox.  And got a wii. For wii zelda and gamecube zelda.   And i got a 360 instead of a wiiu (costs to much)   now ive just gotten a 3ds xl for oot and majoras mask plus the new pokemon games.  Id pick nintendo every time. If they continued to make the same games plus be able to play current gen (other company games)   how bad ass would zelda look if it looked like skyrim or xbone ps4 graphics


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

BAMvsGAME said:


> oh noes not another coffee shop mess nintendo cooked up... although I will be extremely happy if it's a solution to bring more compatibility between the handheld & home consoles. we haven't had a product for that since the gamecube gba player.


Problem is largely to do with the wireless technology I think. Wii U can't use WiFi while connected to a 3DS unless you have the USB network adapter, it's more designed for short connectivity sessions like copying custom Smash characters or playing a local match with your friend who has 3DS Smash Bros while you have no spare controllers.
Then again, GC to GBA adapter was mostly used the same way.

If we want another Pokémon Stadium though, some sort of USB Transfer Pak will be mandatory to avoid some of the limitations that PBR had.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Mar 23, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> So basically, you're saying that the fans buy stuff they don't want?
> 
> 
> Source, please? Preferably a source _other_ than "I pulled it out of my arse". It certainly is NOWHERE in the OP.
> ...


 
If you need proof of this, look around you.

Look at Microsoft, look at Sony. Even Adobe switched from one time paid software, to monthly subscription services. It not only is more affordable and let's you have a much bigger share of the market, but it also increases your revenue.

If you haven't realized this by now, then you should look around a bit.

As for mobile gaming, that's the way forward wether you like it or not. Most people and casual gamers will not buy a dedicated system such as the Nintendo 3Ds or a Vita. They will want the games on their everyday devices: Phones and Tablets. Nintendo has realized this.

A lot of people seem to dislike my posts because, more often than not, they represent the cold hard truth. I was bombarded with hate last year when I proposed this would happen very soon.

Look where we are now.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Mar 23, 2015)

johnbus said:


> As someone who actually watched the video before casting judgement: No. No he doesn't.
> 
> At no point does he accuse Nintendo of "going third party". The only time "third party" is even mentioned is when he discusses Nintendo's current situation in the console market where other (third party) companies have largely abandoned the Nintendo platforms involving things like cross-platform game releases. What he does discuss about Nintendo going to multiple systems is a casual optimism about how Nintendo will have a larger market to reach with a veriety of new devices to take advantage of. Nothing about them going SEGA, though.
> 
> ...


Nope, that's just the type of videos he makes about whatever article he comments on. I don't want to listen to some bearded guy constantly cursing and thinking that it'll make his nostalgic company go to shit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 23, 2015)

WhiteMaze said:


> Even Adobe switched from one time paid software, to monthly subscription services.



I have no desire to wade in on the discussion at hand but I do have to jump in and say Adobe might have theoretically a one shot and done affair, however for how hard they pushed their updates for people that truly used their software they might as well have been a biannual subscription service.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Mar 23, 2015)

Im 90% sure the next Nintendo systems games will be compatible together.

You can get the console or the handheld or both. Each having their own advantages.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 23, 2015)

WhiteMaze said:


> If you need proof of this, look around you.
> 
> Look at Microsoft, look at Sony. Even Adobe switched from one time paid software, to monthly subscription services. It not only is more affordable and let's you have a much bigger share of the market, but it also increases your revenue.
> 
> ...


Keep things in perspective, will you? Those monthly subscription services you're talking about are about business appliances, and only work if your company is large enough to sustain the continuous level of support that is needed. I'm skeptical as to whether it actually INCREASES the market share (adobe and microsoft weren't exactly small before going this route), and the increase in revenue is actually harder to predict (it depends on how long everyone keeps leasing these products).

The subscription model for games (PS+) works very different and relies on both a steady stream of smaller appliances and/or features otherwise hidden behind a paywall. If YOU haven't realised this, perhaps you should do that "look around"-thingy you use to fend off giving a proper response.

As to mobile gaming: when the 3DS was about to be launched, I remember Iwata saying that apple was their biggest competitor in that field (not sony). I thought he was nuts at that time, but it wasn't far from the truth. Nintendo obviously knows that's what people WANT, but that doesn't mean they can use that in a way they make a profit (people like nintendo products because they're quality. Quality costs money. The apple and google apps cost barely anything in that regard).

If you want to represent the cold hard truth, be my guest and represent it. If you went the same the same approach as in this post, I'd say they hated you for it because your arguments flat out suck. Everyone can claim anything and say "if you don't believe me, just look around" without using any source that actually indicates anything worth a damn.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 23, 2015)

pdensco said:


> i want to play mario new game toad tresure on pc


Only if they stream their console games like Microsoft is doing.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 23, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Only if they stream their console games like Microsoft is doing.


 

Except they are not streaming shit! You are (or will be able to) remote playing the xbox one with a PC.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 23, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> Except they are not streaming shit! You are (or will be able to) remote playing the xbox one with a PC.


You are basically saying the same thing. Not sure what you are arguing here. Guess I should have said "stream from their console" instead.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Mar 24, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> Keep things in perspective, will you? Those monthly subscription services you're talking about are about business appliances, and only work if your company is large enough to sustain the continuous level of support that is needed. I'm skeptical as to whether it actually INCREASES the market share (adobe and microsoft weren't exactly small before going this route), and the increase in revenue is actually harder to predict (it depends on how long everyone keeps leasing these products).
> 
> The subscription model for games (PS+) works very different and relies on both a steady stream of smaller appliances and/or features otherwise hidden behind a paywall. If YOU haven't realised this, perhaps you should do that "look around"-thingy you use to fend off giving a proper response.
> 
> ...


 
First of all, rude.

Second of all, you may not like it and you have your freedom to do so. However don't blame me for you denial. I said this would happen quite some time ago and it did, in fact, happen. I don't think an argument can be sucky when it became true after all.

You can try to fend me off any way you want, that fact will not change. What I do NOT understand, is how most people consider this to be a bad thing. Are people really that affraid of change? Dear god.

What the hell does it matter if you play Zelda on a Nintendo 3DS or on a phone? It's still Zelda.

To wrap this up, and regardless of why companies are switching to monhtly paid subscription services, fact of the matter, is that they are doing it. If you want cold hard paper sheets showing how much money they made before this new model, and nowadays, then dig them up yourself. I don't need confirmation on this, is just freaking common sense.

*EDIT:* Also I forgot to explain my point of view. It is really not that hard to realize the difference in how monthly subscriptions are generally, beneficial.

For instance in Adobe's case, you can either pay 1000$ for Photoshop, which many people will not dish out because they dont want to or because they cannot afford it, OR, you can pay less than 20$ a month for the same service.

In other words, I do not believe this newer model did not increase their sales exponentially. In fact, they wouldn't have changed the way they worked, if it didn't.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 24, 2015)

First of all, your opinion (of which I think you have against anyone who disagrees with you, so I don't feel offended).

Second of all, welcome to forums. The thread would be equally long, if not longer, if the news said that nintendo was NOT working on a new console. Probably with the same participants as nay-sayers.

You've chosen a bad example for a mobile game. The Zelda games that used the touchscreen for controls (phantom hourglass, spirit tracks) were considered the worst ones. And the "it's still Zelda" certainly doesn't hold up if you bring the CD-i into things.


Again: your common sense fails to address the fact that those subscription based programs are business-related. Here's a story from my days: one of our employees had us order some fancy-ass graphic program (it wasn't photoshop, but something similar). As is usual, it went through all stages of purchases because "he really needed it for his work". Despite already working fine without it for years. So the moment it came through (in a fine case and with a color manual of over 200 pages), we immediately warned the guy. Alas, he was 'busy', so we couldn't install it that day. He'd get back to us. After a few days, we sent him a reminder mail. Then called again the next week. And so on for nearly a month. You see where this is going? It's business logic. Since it's not your own money you're spending, there is no reason to hold back. The guy most likely wanted to put knowledge of that program on his resume, and his boss probably just had to spend his budget (or else he would have gotten a smaller budget the next year). It's about prestige and power. If nothing else, it showed that guy what he could get away with in the company (it wouldn't surprise me if he asked for a raise that same month). By the time it was found out that the program wasn't really needed to begin with, management was too embarrassed to admit it.
Now compare that to a subscription based service. Not only is the initial cost much lower so it can be granted to the entire department aside from "that guy" who complains the hardest, there is actual reason to check who actually USES the stuff on a monthly basis. And cancel it out on 'those guys' who just wanted it on their resume.
You can believe they changed their model to increase sales, and I won't contest that...but I was talking about actual profits on their end. If you sell your stuff for 1/50th of the price, you need to sell 50 times as much...on a monthly basis. What you're leaving out of the equation is the fact that there are now plenty of much cheaper or even free alternatives available.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 24, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> You are basically saying the same thing. Not sure what you are arguing here. Guess I should have said "stream from their console" instead.


 

Streaming implies onlive like service.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2015)

BTW, EBGames Australia is already taking preorders. I wouldn't get hopes up but it could be a sign Nintendo has provided a 2016 launch window to a few companies.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 24, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> BTW, EBGames Australia is already taking preorders. I wouldn't get hopes up but it could be a sign Nintendo has provided a 2016 launch window to a few companies.


 
If enough people were speculating on the second coming of Jezus Christ, online stores would sell preorders on visiting tickets. Meaning: that "it could be a sign" has a probability in the area of everyone winning the lottery at the same time.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Mar 24, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> First of all, your opinion (of which I think you have against anyone who disagrees with you, so I don't feel offended).
> 
> Second of all, welcome to forums. The thread would be equally long, if not longer, if the news said that nintendo was NOT working on a new console. Probably with the same participants as nay-sayers.
> 
> ...


 

I see your point. But we are talking about big, well established companies, with highly sought after products, such as Adobe or Nintendo.

The subscription based model works for big companies, because if you drop the price, the sales increase due to the amount of people who wanted your product in the first place, and that can now buy it.

Photoshop or Nintendo games, are two of the worlds most wanted items, so I believe this will work well. I could never afford Photoshop, until they introduced the monthly subscription service. I went from not having even a single copy of Photoshop, to having almost all of their products at my disposal (Photoshop, illustrator, flash, etc).

Either way I guess time will tell.

Another thing though, when I mentioned playing Zelda games, I did not mean to play using touch controls. All you need is a Bluetooth controller for less than 30$ and your good to go. All the games I play on my mobiles have control support. I wouldn't have it any other way.

I would love to be able to play Zelda, Super smash, Metroid or Mario Party on my tablet.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 25, 2015)

Snugglevixen said:


> BTW, EBGames Australia is already taking preorders. I wouldn't get hopes up but it could be a sign Nintendo has provided a 2016 launch window to a few companies.


so the wiiu dead in 2016 confirmed


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> so the wiiu dead in 2016 confirmed


 
Not so fast. I already is.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 25, 2015)

nah it's going out with a blaze of glory this year with zelda, star fox and X


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 25, 2015)

WhiteMaze said:


> The subscription based model works for big companies, because if you drop the price, the sales increase due to the amount of people who wanted your product in the first place, and that can now buy it.
> 
> Photoshop or Nintendo games, are two of the worlds most wanted items, so I believe this will work well. I could never afford Photoshop, until they introduced the monthly subscription service. I went from not having even a single copy of Photoshop, to having almost all of their products at my disposal (Photoshop, illustrator, flash, etc).


I'm sure quite some photoshop pirates reverted to a legal version once they could afford it, but I maintain my stance of being doubtful that those extra customers are enough to compensate for the lower price for everyone. It'll also be hard to sell them a new version. If we go by your '1000 bucks vs 20 bucks/month', it'll mean they will have to use it for four years before the same amount of revenue is gained (without any months out inbetween). I'm not familiar with photoshop releases, but I wager they have new versions inbetween those. As a subscriber, it's certainly good news, but even if the new version has a slightly higher monthly fee, you won't spend money on both.

And again: photoshop and games are different products entirely, so there's no use directly comparing it. Depending on your hobby/job, you will need to use photoshop regularly. On games, this won't happen. Single player games would be played for a month at most, and most multiplayer games rely on the extra work put into them to keep them profitable (along with the 'world of warcraft' name, I might add  ). And ninty certainly doesn't have any knowledge in that latter front.
If you want to compare things, at least do it with xbox live and PS+. Subscribers stay there because they offer more than just the product. They offer online services, price reductions and even free games on a monthly basis. That sort of subscription may be successful, depending on how well nintendo can pull it off (though they're currently not leaning in that direction at all).





WhiteMaze said:


> Another thing though, when I mentioned playing Zelda games, I did not mean to play using touch controls. All you need is a Bluetooth controller for less than 30$ and your good to go. All the games I play on my mobiles have control support. I wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> I would love to be able to play Zelda, Super smash, Metroid or Mario Party on my tablet.


 
The whole point of playing on your phone/tablet is because it's easy to take it with you on the go. Having to take an extra bluetooth controller with you defeats that advantage. It's also not that easy to hold the controller with both hands and have the phone magically float in mid-air before you either. Which is probably the reason I never see anyone play that way on the train (despite there being quite a number of bluetooth controllers available).
What's even worse for nintendo is that if it doesn't come with their system, they can't count on everyone having the same controllers. And that will directly impact the experience.


As for your wish...doesn't dolphin already have an android port? It'll probably require some heavy tablet to get it working (like the nvidia shield), but it's not exactly new.


----------



## cracker (Mar 25, 2015)

My 2¢ of guessing:
It might be a cloud-based service to play games that you own on your phone, tablet, N3DS, Wii/U, PC, etc. and pick up where you last left off on another device.

Network (X)Crossover


----------



## heartgold (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks be something different as I suspected, not related to 3DS nor Wii U line. Hopefully they are done with the Wii and DS direction, so a change is wise after low sales of 3DS and absolute failure Wii U.

*Nintendo NX: ‘Expanding on existing hardware is dull’*

http://metro.co.uk/2015/03/25/nintendo-nx-expanding-on-existing-hardware-is-dull-5119620/


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a feeling it's gonna have something to do with VR. 
Every company is fucking jumping on the VR hype.


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 25, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> It's also not that easy to hold the controller with both hands and have the phone magically float in mid-air before you either. Which is probably the reason I never see anyone play that way on the train (despite there being quite a number of bluetooth controllers available).


That's what these wonderful things are for.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Mar 25, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> I'm sure quite some photoshop pirates reverted to a legal version once they could afford it, but I maintain my stance of being doubtful that those extra customers are enough to compensate for the lower price for everyone. It'll also be hard to sell them a new version. If we go by your '1000 bucks vs 20 bucks/month', it'll mean they will have to use it for four years before the same amount of revenue is gained (without any months out inbetween). I'm not familiar with photoshop releases, but I wager they have new versions inbetween those. As a subscriber, it's certainly good news, but even if the new version has a slightly higher monthly fee, you won't spend money on both.
> 
> And again: photoshop and games are different products entirely, so there's no use directly comparing it. Depending on your hobby/job, you will need to use photoshop regularly. On games, this won't happen. Single player games would be played for a month at most, and most multiplayer games rely on the extra work put into them to keep them profitable (along with the 'world of warcraft' name, I might add  ). And ninty certainly doesn't have any knowledge in that latter front.
> If you want to compare things, at least do it with xbox live and PS+. Subscribers stay there because they offer more than just the product. They offer online services, price reductions and even free games on a monthly basis. That sort of subscription may be successful, depending on how well nintendo can pull it off (though they're currently not leaning in that direction at all).
> ...


 
Well yeh, but my tablet ain't that powerfull to run dolphin games at acceptable speeds.

As for the discussion at hand, I don't think having a BT controller, defeats anything. In the eyes of the casual gamer, you'll also have to carry extra hardware, if you choose to buy a Nintendo 3DS: The 3DS itself. So mobile will always win on that front:

Money wise: 30$ BT controller vs 200$ 3DS (not including games)

Portability wise: Play with touch controls or BT controller vs always having to carry your 3DS + games.

So you see, the extra here will always be the dedicated gaming hardware. On the eyes of the casual gamer, they will always go for the 30$ controller, rather than the 200$ alternative, that doesnt let you play on any other device rather than the 3DS.

For instance, I've bought an iPega 9025, and I love it to death:






You could argue that you also have to buy a phone. Well that's true. And good phones cost much more than a 3DS.

The difference here, is that a phone is something you'll always need and carry with you. Unlike the 3DS, that is a luxury.

*EDIT:* Holy crap how can I reduce image size?

*EDIT2:* Nevermind, image size reduced.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool devise, guys. And I've got to admit I was very fond of my xperia play (which actually is one of the few smartphones that actually fits your pockets without extra gear AND has buttons). So what are you suggesting? That nintendo's NX platform is something similar? Something so DeNa's games can be played "the way they were meant to be played"?

(this isn't sarcasm, by the way. Ninty has more than enough hardware knowledge to flood the android/iOS market with popular smartphone add-ons...assuming they want to go there).




			
				WhiteMaze said:
			
		

> You could argue that you also have to buy a phone. Well that's true. And good phones cost much more than a 3DS.
> 
> The difference here, is that a phone is something you'll always need and carry with you. Unlike the 3DS, that is a luxury.


Erm... 

Why yes. Yes, I AM arguing that you also have to buy a phone. Which is only as obvious as it can be. What I don't get is why you invalidate your own claim (if you understand that comparing a 30 bucks bluetooth controller with a 300 bucks 3DS is incorrect, why do you bring it up in the first place?).


----------



## WhiteMaze (Mar 25, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> Cool devise, guys. And I've got to admit I was very fond of my xperia play (which actually is one of the few smartphones that actually fits your pockets without extra gear AND has buttons). So what are you suggesting? That nintendo's NX platform is something similar? Something so DeNa's games can be played "the way they were meant to be played"?
> 
> (this isn't sarcasm, by the way. Ninty has more than enough hardware knowledge to flood the android/iOS market with popular smartphone add-ons...assuming they want to go there).
> 
> ...


 

I'll try to explain, think of it this way:

You can either buy a computer, or a PS4 to play games.

The computer will always be more expensive than the PS4.

However, a computer is something you will need for your daily needs ( internet, work, and whatever else in the sea of functionality the PC offers).

So if you buy a computer, you already have the ability to play games, ALONG with all the other necessities covered.

If you buy a PS4, you will have your gaming needs covered. Period. Now you've spent the money on a PS4 + the money for a new computer. So you can see which one is the extra.

Same thing applies to the discussion at hand. A 3DS covers your gaming needs, but it won't let you call your girlfriend. A phone, will let you do both.

That is part of the reason why mobile gaming has been swallowing so much of the casual gamers market.


----------



## grossaffe (Mar 25, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> Cool devise, guys. And I've got to admit I was very fond of my xperia play (which actually is one of the few smartphones that actually fits your pockets without extra gear AND has buttons). So what are you suggesting? That nintendo's NX platform is something similar? Something so DeNa's games can be played "the way they were meant to be played"?


I'm certainly suggesting nothing of the sort; I just love my little ipega controller that is functional, portable, and *affordable* (I'm looking at _you_, icontrolpad!) .  I'm not really doing any speculating on the NX because it's really far away from being a thing.  I'm pretty sure the announcement of it was merely to assure people that Nintendo is not leaving the hardware business.  All they really revealed is that they are working on new hardware, and the reality is that after they release a console, they're already working on its successor.


----------



## Syphos (Apr 2, 2015)

I have some theories about the NX...

A. ) They will turn your TV into 3D by supplying special 3D glasses. (somehow boring)
A2. ) They will turn your TV into 3D, by using the Gamepad in front of it. So you have to see through the gamepad it to see 3D.
A3. ) The gamepad will have 3D, same as the 3DS. (most possible)
B. ) They will have your android phone connect to your NX, so you can play everywhere.
C. ) Games on your smartphone will interact with the NX via NNID.
D. ) Oculus Rift.

Things, that the NX WILL have for sure:

- NFC connectivity for Amiibo.
- WiiU game compatibility.
- 3DS compatibility.
- HDMI output (lol)


----------

